# Ira Newble To The Lakers?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Lakers are pondering whether to sign free-agent forward Ira Newble, who was waived Feb. 29 by Seattle.
> 
> A physical, defense-minded player, Newble would be eligible for the playoffs because he was waived before March 1.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakerrep12mar12,1,4257875.story

About midway through the article. What do you guys think? Good move or bad move if we do sign him?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He's a good, hard-nosed defender who can body up bigger SFs. He has a very flat jumpshot, but it's not too bad. Surprisingly effective for how flat it is, actually.

I've heard that the Cavs are considering bringing him back as well, and most of us aren't opposed to it. So take that for what it's worth. If you need a situational defender for bigger 3s, he's probably a good choice.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He could definitely come off the bench and share some minutes with Luke "I play no defense" Walton. We don't need any more scorers, we need someone who knows how to defend. I say, sign him.

Do it, Mitch!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Ira Newble is basically Trevor Ariza. Same type of player. If Ariza isn't coming back sign him.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to say Ira is not basically like Trevor Ariza.


Just curious why the Lakers never went for Ruben Patterson.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

eh, what-ever. Wouldn't be a neccesary move..but it couldn't hurt


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

If we don't get trevor back, we could use him. do we have an open roster spot? If not, who are you cutting?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wow...I could actually see this working. If he can play quality D then I think this should be giving serious thought...sorry George's son


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> wow...I could actually see this working. If he can play quality D then I think this should be giving serious thought...sorry George's son


We have 14 players on our roster, so we wouldn't have to get rid of Coby Karl. We could sign Ira Newble and finally have a 15-man roster. 

I think we could definitely use him for defensive purposes, especially since lately our defense has been horrible. I don't think he's as good as Ariza, but he's much better than Luke on the defensive end.

I wouldn't be against this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I condone Dr. Buss spending money to get this player...Im sure they were waiting for my opinion/approval


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i wouldnt mind this signing at all even though i rather see the lakers sign another big man. it looks dj mbenga was a waste of roster spot since he'll be in phil's doghouse for awhile. yeah whoever mentioned ruben patterson i agree. the lakers should consider signing him first instead of newble. i watched a couple of clipper games and man was i very impressed with patterson's energy and hustle. we definitely need a player like him since our bench been kind of deflating lately. i wonder if ruebens having some personal problems? not sure but i would love to see him back in the NBA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Isaiah Rider: (wiki)* 
In January 2006, Rider was arrested on kidnapping charges in Marin City, California for taking a female friend in his car against her will.[3] He was charged with domestic violence and ordered to stay out of Marin City. Despite this court order, he was spotted in the area a few weeks later. A Marin County sheriff's deputy confronted him, and while fleeing, Rider hit another car. He was arrested in Alameda County in late 2006, and transferred to the Marin County jail after three judges in that county issued bench warrants against him. In February 2007, Rider pleaded guilty to several charges, including felony cocaine possession and evading an officer. He was sentenced to seven months in jail, 120 hours community service and three years' probation. He will also have to complete a drug education program. At sentencing, Rider admitted to a longstanding problem with marijuana; he'd also begun lacing it with cocaine. [4]

Most recently, on January 6, 2008, Rider was again arrested, this time in Berkeley, CA, after a confrontation between a taxi driver and a passenger resulted in the police being called. Rider was found to be the passenger. Subsequently, Rider was arrested on a no-bail warrant issued by the County of Alameda for unlawful firearm possession and separate $5,000 warrant for grand theft issued by the Oaktown Police. As of late that evening, he was still being held at the city's jail. [5]

On March 5, 2008 Isaiah was arrested and is being held in the Marin County Jail in San Rafael, California. Charges are possession of narcotic controlled substanced, disobeying a court order, evading a peace officer, providing false information to a peace officer, and driving on a suspended license. Bail is set at $525,000.00. He is being held in "lock down," which is of personal knowledge.

*Ruben Patterson: (wiki)*
Patterson has been involved in a number of off-the-court issues during his basketball career. Patterson would have to register himself as a sex offender to establish legal residency in many U.S. states, due to pleading guilty in 2001 to attempted rape of his child's nanny in September 2000.[4] It was reported that he forced the nanny to perform a sex act on him.[4][5] In February 2001, Patterson was convicted of misdemeanor assault for attacking a man who scratched his car outside a Cleveland, Ohio night club. Patterson was arrested in 2002 for felony domestic abuse charges on his wife. His wife later dropped the charges and they divorced.

He was accused of failing to register as a sex offender on May 15, 2007 after moving into a new house in Cincinnati and a bench warrant was issued.[6] His agent, former NFL player Tim McGee, said Patterson's failure to register was "an oversight" after Patterson was ordered to pay a $1,000 fine on June 8. Also on January 3rd 2008 he was waived by the Los Angeles Clippers.



....Learn lessons. Say no to Patterson


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Started a thread on the Cavs board to ask about his D...he it is if you want to see it

http://www.basketballforum.com/cleveland-cavaliers/396763-can-ira-newble-play-good-d.html


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I say sign him. Can't hurt.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't we have 15 players???


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We only have 14 players.

No strong feelings either way on Newble. Decent defender and hustle player, but I can't see him getting a lot of minutes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

onelakerfan said:


> Don't we have 15 players???


We dealt Kwame and Java for Gasol... Therefore opening a spot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we sign him is he playoff eligible??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Read the second line of the article...:azdaja:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> *Isaiah Rider: (wiki)*
> In January 2006, Rider was arrested on kidnapping charges in Marin City, California for taking a female friend in his car against her will.[3] He was charged with domestic violence and ordered to stay out of Marin City. Despite this court order, he was spotted in the area a few weeks later. A Marin County sheriff's deputy confronted him, and while fleeing, Rider hit another car. He was arrested in Alameda County in late 2006, and transferred to the Marin County jail after three judges in that county issued bench warrants against him. In February 2007, Rider pleaded guilty to several charges, including felony cocaine possession and evading an officer. He was sentenced to seven months in jail, 120 hours community service and three years' probation. He will also have to complete a drug education program. At sentencing, Rider admitted to a longstanding problem with marijuana; he'd also begun lacing it with cocaine. [4]
> 
> Most recently, on January 6, 2008, Rider was again arrested, this time in Berkeley, CA, after a confrontation between a taxi driver and a passenger resulted in the police being called. Rider was found to be the passenger. Subsequently, Rider was arrested on a no-bail warrant issued by the County of Alameda for unlawful firearm possession and separate $5,000 warrant for grand theft issued by the Oaktown Police. As of late that evening, he was still being held at the city's jail. [5]
> ...


as long as he aint living in my neighborhood its all good lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> We dealt Kwame and Java for Gasol... Therefore opening a spot.


but we also signed mbenga.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> but we also signed mbenga.


If you're getting technical, the Ariza trade officially opened the spot up.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah, true.. cook and evans for him. so we've had 14 people on our roster. was it really down to 13 when we signed mbenga?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes.

Even today our rotation is down to somewhere between 8 and 10 at the most during the course of the game it has seemed lately.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

8-10 isn't bad though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> oh yeah, true.. cook and evans for him. so we've had 14 people on our roster. was it really down to 13 when we signed mbenga?


Mbenga has been a Laker longer than Gasol.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Mbenga has been a Laker longer than Gasol.


Mbenga>Gasol


:whistling:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Newble looked terrible last time I saw him play would be a waste of time. 

I think we should go to war with the soldiers we have or pick up an up and comer from our D league team. Thats what they're for running the triangle right. 

Gotta be an athletic defending swingman down there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Where did this myth come from that Newble is a good defender? He's awful..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Where did this myth come from that Newble is a good defender? He's awful..


Can't be worse than Walton.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Can't be worse than Walton.


Alright. Let's sign Newble as our hard nosed defender because he is a better defender than Walton.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't think this would be good. The Lakers have their 6 wings, we need a PG, for insurance, if anything.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He has apparently decided to sign with the Lakers. I've read it on RealGM this morning, although there is no official word yet. I guess this means no Ariza.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I actually like Newble a little bit, although I certainly don't want to see him taking more than 3-4 shots a game.

I hope it works out for him with the Lakers and that he earns a spot on the team next year. Although, it does suck that this makes it look like Ariza is done for the year despite the fact that he is progressing well. We really could use Trevor.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.ohio.com/sports/cavs/16887816.html?page=all&c=y



> Swingman Ira Newble has decided to sign a contract with the Los Angeles Lakers, choosing them over the Cavs.
> 
> A source said the Cavs offered Newble a spot on the team Wednesday, but the two sides could not agree on certain terms of his return.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

whoa! This was out of nowhere.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...I like it! Who has the details of the contract?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Where did this myth come from that Newble is a good defender? He's awful..


It all started with this:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> *The Los Angeles Lakers have signed free agent forward Ira Newble to a 10-day contract, it was announced today by General Manager Mitch Kupchak.
> 
> * Newble, currently in his eighth NBA season, most recently played for the Cleveland Cavaliers and Seattle Supersonics, averaging 4.2 points, 2.7 rebounds and 15.5 minutes in 43 combined games this season, including 13 starts.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/080321newble.html


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so now we have mbenga and newble..

i guess that means the team regrets signing mbenga? he didn't really do much with his 10 day contracts, yet we still signed him for the remainder of the season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This has nothing to do with Mbenga. One is a C, one is a SF. This has all to do with Ariza's busted foot.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So where is this guy? Is there any chance in hell he could play tonight for several minutes? Although no game is a for sure, I would like for him to get his feet wet in a game like the Sonics. Probably they will want to get at least one practice in before he gets into a game...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is he even better than mbenga?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

afobisme said:


> is he even better than mbenga?


Stop comparing apples to oranges. They play different positions. Their minutes don't overlap.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Based on the comments over in the Cavs board, they have good things to say about him. I would rather have Trevor back, but at least Newble's defense is better that Luke's...which is what we need until Trevor gets back.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Stop comparing apples to oranges. They play different positions. Their minutes don't overlap.


???

i hardly know who this guy is, he's a power forward/center.. is he not?

does he not defend big centers and grab rebounds? that's his role right? i can't pull his information out, but if they serve the same role.. then yes, it's apples to apples. doesn't matter what "labels" they are if their functions are the same.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He is a 6'7 SF.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why would we sign a small forward? damn.. what's the point in that? we have lamar, trevor, luke, and radmanovic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

With Bynum & Gasol out, Odom is not a SF. Trevor is injuried, Luke until tonight was playing crap and Vlad has been playing decently. 

It's a 10 day contract and more so probably just a signing to give us some flexibility come playoff time assuming they sign him for the rest of the year which they probably will. Plus, it's not like we had to cut anyone to sign him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> why would we sign a small forward? damn.. what's the point in that? we have lamar, trevor, luke, and radmanovic.



What would you rather the Lakers signed? Another PG? A fifth center?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

afobisme said:


> ???
> 
> i hardly know who this guy is, he's a power forward/center.. is he not?
> 
> does he not defend big centers and grab rebounds? that's his role right? i can't pull his information out, but if they serve the same role.. then yes, it's apples to apples. doesn't matter what "labels" they are if their functions are the same.


lol. There's this thing called the internet. You should use it before you make comments like this.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I Are A Newbie?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Too bad we couldn't just sign a body part...like a knee, foot or ankle.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great, he was signed to help take some burden off the 8 player rotation and has played a grand total of 3 minutes? Super signing!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Did you really expect him to come in and play 20 minutes a game? He is just adding depth.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

god why doesnt this guy play more? luke walton ****ing sucks, and before he used to shoot 3s and make them now he cant even finish layups


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I imagine Newble may get more playing time towards end of the season, when he becomes more familiar with the triangle. We'll see how this signing works out.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cris said:


> Did you really expect him to come in and play 20 minutes a game? He is just adding depth.


No, I didn't, but he could get at least some burn now that we're severely undermanned. I know he doesn't know the offense yet and whatnot, but when our players start to return he won't see any playtime at all. I guess I'm just frustrated with the heavy minutes our starters are logging this late into the season. They look tired out there and Phil is still riding this 8 man-rotation. :/


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> god why doesnt this guy play more? luke walton ****ing sucks, and before he used to shoot 3s and make them now he cant even finish layups


No idea. Luke still has a little delusional fan club though.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't know why we don't play Ira over Luke....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> I don't know why we don't play Ira over Luke....


Phil is in love with Walton for some reason.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm seriously sick and tired of Walton. He is a disgraceful player. When/if Ariza returns, I never want to see him step on the floor again... ever.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> No, I didn't, but he could get at least some burn now that we're severely undermanned. I know he doesn't know the offense yet and whatnot, but when our players start to return he won't see any playtime at all. I guess I'm just frustrated with the heavy minutes our starters are logging this late into the season. They look tired out there and Phil is still riding this 8 man-rotation. :/


Well 4 of his top 12 players are out right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I understand that. That's why I don't know why Newble doesn't play.. at all. 

You're telling me he couldn't have helped us not one bit yesterday?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, you can put me on record as being anti-luke. I can't stand the guy anymore.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> I understand that. That's why I don't know why Newble doesn't play.. at all.
> 
> You're telling me he couldn't have helped us not one bit yesterday?


Hardly, unless he has mastered the triangle in a week. 

I'm not sure he would have made us any better yesterday.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If the players are burnt out, why are they playing so many minutes?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> I understand that. That's why I don't know why Newble doesn't play.. at all.
> 
> You're telling me he couldn't have helped us not one bit yesterday?


No I don't think he could of.

People that think Newble is better than Walton simply have not seen enough of Newble (grass is greener syndrome).


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If the players are burnt out, why are they playing so many minutes?


Because we need the wins.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Because we need the wins.


Yeah it's a good thing we played them so much...otherwise we might have lost to the Bobcats and Grizzlies.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ira has been signed for the rest of the season according to the ESPN bottom line


----------

